# Horizontal Hives question



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this spring will be my fifth and I've done about the same with meds
I've used a little OA and some thymol (commonly referred to as "soft" treatments)but I'm trying to get away from those 
I have about eight lang hives and two long hives
they're all fun to mess with
the langs make more honey and are more trouble to work (more lifting)
the long hives are fun to play with (bees in more natural situation)
why not do both?
compare and decide for yourself?

Dave

edit: I'm assuming from you post you can build whatever you want??
otherwise you need to use standard stuff


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to get both and I LOVE the look of Brushy Mtn's English Garden hives but the cost of 2 w/ 4 more bodies 32+ frames and tools and protective gear and sundries and the bees for them is daunting

(adds up brushy mtn wish list... $652 before the bees (faint))



EDIT: 21Feb09- just got back from Home Despot $115 the wood for the sides and legs of 1 hive stainless steel deck screws, carriage bolts to attach the legs, glue & spar urethane.. nothing for the tops, bottom or frames... ok 1 horizontal hive and a call to Brushy Mtn for the garden hives


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

MHT's?? I would go with at least three hives to start.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnesota Hygienic Trait is my nomenclature incorrect? :doh:

3 ok is there an advantage over 2... many sources say 2 some say 2-4 but I have no clue 1:s


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

Todes, take a look at the Biobees site. Lots of top bar and natural beekeeping info there.

http://www.biobees.com/forum/index.php

It's run by Phil Chandler, British author of "The Barefoot Beekeeper".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. I probably wouldn't bother with the screened bottom board if it makes it much more complicated. Keep it simple.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

All things considered, (including the economy) I reccommend this: get into a Langstroth hive as cheaply as you can. Forget the garden top....I have several and they are a pain in the neck. People who reccommend 2 or more hives to begin with (I have done it plenty) are remembering their anxiety about losing their only hive. They are also remembering their joy and LUST FOR MORE BEES as they begin this fascinating hobby. But one hive can turn into more, even in the first year. 

A Langstroth will be the easiest to learn with because most of the information available deals with this type. By all means experiment with a top bar or a long hive, but later on this year or maybe next. Don't sweat the type of bees you start with (Russian, etc.). In a year or two they will all be the same. Get them as close to home as you can.

Keep reading Beesource but remember you are getting advice from oldtimers and new keepers with no bees yet and everyone in between.......you have to sort it out. And this is all just my opinion.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Do a lot of "Sorting" when it comes to free advice.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

*The Best Excuse For More Than 1 Hive To Start*

So you can compare the growth between the two of them, and figure out why one is doing better than the other one...and you have resources (other hive) you can use to prop up the weaker one...if needed.

You may have trouble justiflying more than 2 with that "excuse" so don't try that one if you want 200 hives.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

that was the excuse for 2... and the for 3rd was that I was not sure I'd have the log hive ready in time for bees, the better half said yes to two Langs as soon as the tax rebate comes in and as soon as I get the long hive ready more bees... she is great scared silly of getting stung but is insists on going to the class w/ me and wants her own vail and coveralls to help me work on the hives... I'm lucky to found this one


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

*I'm lucky to found this one*

Me too. My wife works the bees every chance she gets..I think she enjoys it as much as I do.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm actually building the same hive as you. Mine is off of drobbins' example on his website. Though I'm only starting with a single hive. Might go with a second one next year. Got to get the neighbors used to having a beek next door.

I'm curious though, how are you doing the hinged bottom? At the moment, I plan on just stapling the screen to the bottom of the hive and then attaching some "feet" to the bottom so that I can slide a tray in and out of the bottom of the hive. However, I have been thinking about the ability to open the screen to allow me to clean out the bottom easier.

My wood plus a few extra toys only cost me $77 at home depot, what all did you get?? lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are going for a nice look then I highly recommend the garden hive. I have 6 of them and they look real nice wherever you put them.
Since your wife is involved she would probably prefer that look anway.
I got alot of advice too but do what you want in the end or you will regret it.
If you don't start out with what you want you have to wait another whole year to do so.
I wanted to do the topbar hive and the langs to start out with and I did.
So you might get a little overwhelmed at first, you are probably going to anyway since its something new and you will learn to deal with it and probably learn alot more alot quicker than you would have.
If you have a bee club and/or a mentor then you will have that extra support.
Everyone is different anyway as you can see there are people who say go for it and people who would never want to take on too much at once themselves.
You know what you can handle and you have to decide for yourself.
If you are keeping them on your property and can have access to them frequently then I wouldn't worry about it.
Its nice that your wife is on board, my husband jumped right into beekeeping with me.
Its nice to have a hobby that you can do together. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## JaiPea (Sep 27, 2005)

All I can see are advantages since you plan to build the horizontal hive to Lang dimensions and don't intend to move it.

Bees expand into the space available so they will move sideways as easily as they do vertically.

Putting the HH on legs or setting it on a pair of sawhorses will avoid all the bending and heavy lifting involved with Lang boxes.

Go for it....


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Here are the plans I drew up for mine. The Wife loves it.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=684de9a7099b6a1fd3c73678302b4ea


----------

